# Frederick Douglass vs evolution from apes



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 8, 2015)

Common sense itself is scarcely needed to detect the absence of manhood in a monkey, or to recognize its presence in a negro. ... *Away, therefore, with all the scientific moonshine that would connect men with monkeys*; that would have the world believe that humanity, instead of resting on its own characteristic pedestal — gloriously independent — is a sort of sliding scale, making one extreme brother to the ourang-ou-tang, and the other to angels, and all the rest intermediates! 

Frederick Douglass, _The claims of the negro, ethnologically considered. An address, before the literary societies , Western Reserve College, at commencement, July 12, 1854_ (Rochester, 1854), p. 8.

"scientific moonshine" ... 

I am currently reading this pamphlet for an argument against polygenesis; it may be found on-line here.


----------

